# my girlfriend is amazing!



## ecirb_88 (Apr 5, 2013)

i was sitting in my boat fishing the other day,, and i looked at my rod and reel and realized hey,, my girlfriend got me this,, and its really nice,, then i looked at my backup rod and reel,, and realized she got me that too!, then i looked down at my 22 revolver that i keep in the boat (just for plinking fun) and realized she got me that too! half my boat is stuff she got me!! think im gonna have to keep her huh??


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2013)

absolutely!

Just to warn you though, that stops after a long time. :LOL2:


----------



## ol sarge (Apr 5, 2013)

She is a keeper! My wife of 25 years has never said a word about anything I ever buy for the boat. These women are few and far between.


----------



## Country Dave (Apr 5, 2013)

_Does she have a sister? _ :mrgreen:


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 5, 2013)

my wife and i are highschool sweethearts (together 19 years), that cool gift buying stuff stopped many years ago. i think about 12 years ago when she moved in with me. and when we had our daughter gifts completely stopped. i dont think i even got a fathers day gift last year.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Jim said:


> absolutely!
> 
> Just to warn you though, that stops after a long time. :LOL2:



That's when you know it's time for a new girlfriend. :LOL2:


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 5, 2013)

Time for a new Girlfriend???
Are you kidding. It took way too long to get the first ones broken in. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2013)

bassboy1 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > absolutely!
> ...



It led to marriage and now 3 kids. :LOL2: 

Too expensive to get rid of her now , and anyway she is awright.....for now. :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 6, 2013)

Would not trade mine (Wife) for all the fish, Deer, Hogs, small game, etc in the world - It's true when they say the second time is better. Gotta love a good woman who understands that this is just what we do - We could all go Stripper fishing..................... if you know what I mean.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Apr 6, 2013)

not planning on trading her in ever! p.s. caught my first pike of the year today,, little guy but still fun!


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 7, 2013)

ol sarge said:


> She is a keeper! My wife of 25 years has never said a word about anything I ever buy for the boat. These women are few and far between.



Same here, only it's 41 years. In fact we are just getting ready to go fishing now. :LOL2:


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am fortunate enough to be in the married 20 years with a woman who is good to me group. Last year she insisted that I get a 70 lb thrust, 24 volt, bow mount trolling motor for my 1648 Tracker. Then this year she gave me the money for a new outboard motor. I felt kind of guilty about the motor though because she can't swim and I knew she would not get in my boat on the river so I told her to take the money back and we would add some money and get a pontoon. So we are over at BP looking at the pontoons and I hear her say wouldn't you like to have this one, I look up and she is standing next to a Pro Team 175. I was like heck yeah! So that's what I am getting mostly with the money she made making cakes on the side.

I always say - I don't deserve her but then no one else does either so I may as well have her.


----------



## Moedaddy (Apr 7, 2013)

Gifts or not, ain't no way I'm getting rid of mine!!!! Mine is always encouraging me to go fishing or hunting.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 7, 2013)

Goin on 27 yrs now. She still says; "GO" when I talk about fishing.
She just can't get enough of me....see...


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife and I have been married for 10 months now (together 5 years). So she is still in the gift buying stage. (Bought me a 46" flat screen tv for christmas...even after we fought about it for like 3 months haha!).

She is always encouraging me to go fishing/hunting. Like this weekend is my Bro-in-laws birthday, but it's also turkey season. I didnt say a word about hunting and she came up to me yesterday and said "Why don't you and my dad go hunting in the morning and then mom and I will just meet you there."

I wouldn't trade her for anything!!!!


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Going on 29 years here. I go fishing, she goes shopping. We get what we want/need. Only time we do gifts is Christmas.


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 9, 2013)

you better put a ring on it, or shoulda put a ring on it..or however that song goes


----------



## ecirb_88 (Apr 9, 2013)

I will,,eventually , just hitting 2 years dating


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 9, 2013)

My wife won't let me have a girlfirend


----------



## Zum (Apr 9, 2013)

BigTerp said:


> My wife won't let me have a girlfirend


Lol...there funny like that


----------



## Flyerskip (Aug 31, 2013)

I know I'm late on this. But, my wife has a little thing she says that really gets me going. When we were dating she said it for the first time. And I was hooked for life. What is this remarkable uterance that has such an effect on me you may ask. Well she walked into the house one day and said and I quote "Why don't you go fishing so I can clean the house?" She didn't have to say it twice. I was hooked and done.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 1, 2013)

Flyerskip said:


> I know I'm late on this. But, my wife has a little thing she says that really gets me going. When we were dating she said it for the first time. And I was hooked for life. What is this remarkable uterance that has such an effect on me you may ask. Well she walked into the house one day and said and I quote "Why don't you go fishing so I can clean the house?" She didn't have to say it twice. I was hooked and done.


Yup, I get that a lot too. Only it's "Why don't you go fishing so I can clean the house/mow the lawn/paint the front room/do the
laundry/scrub the floors/fertilize the lawn, etc.?" Defiantly a keeper!


----------



## bulldog (Sep 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=308990#p308990 said:


> ecirb_88 » 05 Apr 2013, 09:07[/url]"]i was sitting in my boat fishing the other day,, and i looked at my rod and reel and realized hey,, my girlfriend got me this,, and its really nice,, then i looked at my backup rod and reel,, and realized she got me that too!, then i looked down at my 22 revolver that i keep in the boat (just for plinking fun) and realized she got me that too! half my boat is stuff she got me!! think im gonna have to keep her huh??



She's a keeper. 

I always tell people that there is a special place in heaven for my wife for dealing with me all this time. We dated for almost 10 years and have been married for 14 months. She is amazing and nuttier than a squirrel turd, but I love her. And she lets me fish pretty much whenever I want to.


----------

